
The Biggest Opportunity Everyone Is Missing in Self-Driving Cars - kposehn
http://www.thedrive.com/tech/9548/the-biggest-opportunity-everyone-is-missing-in-self-driving-cars
======
rurban
He is apparently not aware of the multitudes of drive-by-wire systems being in
development for years, which exactly mimic fly-by-wire systems, just much
simplier. Eg. instead of 6 degrees of freedoms there are only 2. The control
loop is trivial compared to airplanes, but on the other side the sensors need
to be faster, as the obstacles are nearer.

